# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معماری داخلی یا نقشه برداری؟؟؟؟

## barbad

سلام ب تمامی دوستان
سال نوی همگی مبارک
دانش آموز رشته تجربی هستم اما تو انتخاب رشته سراسری کنکور ریاضی رو انتخاب کردم
بازار کار کدوم رشته خوبه؟البته در دانشگاه آزاد یا غیر انتفاعی میخوام برم.
با تشکر

----------


## A.Z

> سلام ب تمامی دوستان
> سال نوی همگی مبارک
> دانش آموز رشته تجربی هستم اما تو انتخاب رشته سراسری کنکور ریاضی رو انتخاب کردم
> بازار کار کدوم رشته خوبه؟البته در دانشگاه آزاد یا غیر انتفاعی میخوام برم.
> با تشکر


اگه دانشگاهت خیلی خوب و تاپ باشه خب آره ....اما اگه نباشه فرقی چندانی نمیکنه بنظرم...فقط باید پارتی/رابطی چیزی داشته باشی...
اما در کل بنظرم اگه بخوای فرصت های شغلی و دامنه فعالیت یه رشته رو در نظر بگیریم،یکی از گزینه های خوب حسابداریه...برق و مکانیک هم خیلی خوبن منتها به شرطی که تو یه شرکت/سازمان خوب(که غالبا خصوصی اند) استخدام بشی...در غیر این صورت فایده نداره.
ضمنا سعی کن دولتی قبول شی اگه نشدی آزاد! بازم آزاد خیلی بهتر از این موسسات غیر انتفاعی اند

موفق باشی


فرستاده شده از HTC Desire 500ِ من با Tapatalk

----------

